# Feeding rainbowfish fry



## Lord Nibbler (Dec 22, 2005)

Recently, to my surprise, both aquariums of my rainbowfish spawned, and produced fertile eggs! I have been running around collecting eggs and fry and seperating them from their hungry parents.

Anyway, I haven't raised fry other than the typical platy / guppy livebearers. The fry must be eating something, as they have survived longer than what their egg sack would last. I've used some of the tiny flake food and pressed egg yolk, having not found much else in the LFS. Has anyone else raised rainbowfish fry? If so, could I get a few pointers?


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Yes! I raised mine at first on infusoria- just chuck some lettuce in some water & put it near a window...when it gets cloudy feed it to them with an eyedropper. 
Also spirulina.
When they get bigger feed them whatever fits in their mouth.

I must have done alright because I have 7 Lake Tebera rainbows just over a year old now. Someone had handed me a bag of eggs at the NEC.

I was really amazed at how tiny they were when first hatched...and they grow slowly. But now at a year +, they are beautiful (although crazy).

Good luck!


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

I found they'll eat just about any finely powdered fish food. 

Note: The tiny babies won't survive long in a strong water current; it seems to sap their energy and they'll gradually die off. I don't have any water current when I raise baby Rainbowfish.


----------



## MrSanders (Mar 5, 2006)

As already stated any of those fine/micro foods will work well to get them started. Once they get large enough baby brine shrimp is the way to go. Talk to any good breeder and you will see that once fry are large enough to take BBS that is the food of choice until they are large enough to start taking other frozen/live foods. they will grow fast on BBS and water changes. Good luck with it, and if you need info about hatching BBS do a search on the web and you will come up with lots of sites and different cheap ways to do it.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Buy some brine shrimp eggs, hatch them, and feed the hatchlings to the fish. That is the best. Hatching brine shrimp is really very easy.


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

Dissolve egg yolk in water and feed them that.


----------



## Lord Nibbler (Dec 22, 2005)

They seem to take well to egg yolk, liquid fry food (which is mostly egg yolk I think) and finely powdered food. I'm working on starting a brine shrimp hatchery (they should be hatched by tonight). 

dwalstad, what sort of filter did you use?


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

They won't be able to eat the BBshrimp when they are first born- 

and ....I'm not trying to interrupt Diana, but I used a sponge filter & it was fine.


----------

